# Tapas: Fried Calamari Rings



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 6, 2012)

A favorite in Spain as well as Greece and Italy, here is a traditional Mediterranean preparation for fried Calamari.

1 pound fresh squid
1 tsp paprika sweet
a pinch of paprika or cayenne flakes piquant
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp blk pepper grounded
1 cup = 4 ounces of Chickpea flour or All Purpose Flour 
2 eggs beaten
3 cups olive oil extra virgin
lemons quartered or halved 

1) have squid cut into narrow rings and dry on absorbent paper towels after washing
2) place paprikas, cayenne, salt, pepper and flour in a firm heavy paper bag
3) add squid and flour lightly and evenly
4) then, one by one, dip into the beaten eggs and flour a second time
5) fry the squid in hot oil for 25 seconds 
6) strain and drain on paper towels

Serve with ali oli mayonnaise or romesco sauce
and lemon. 
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 6, 2012)

The real problem with fried calamari is trying to stop eating them with just a tapas portion.

In fact, we made them a few nights ago, as a main course. They're soooooo good.


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 6, 2012)

Margi, one of my favorites, I make mine the very same way. Also use to go to Little Italy in Manhatten all the time for the fresh seafood and pasta, I now live in Montana, but I visited NJ & NY last March and Little Italy was my first stop! Wow , things have changed there , seems to get smaller and smaller. Its just not the same,sorry to say.


----------



## SharonT (Feb 6, 2012)

Copied and filed!


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2012)

This sounds good, but why not include the tenticles? The best part! BTW, what kind of oil and at what temp?


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 6, 2012)

I use peanut oil for deep frying. YMMV.

By the way, it is very important to watch the cooking times. With squid you follow the 2-20 rule: cook it for less than 2 minutes or more than 20. Anything else and it turns rubbery.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> I use peanut oil for deep frying.


 
They use a lot of peanut oil in Spain or Italy?


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in neither of those places, Craig. Just reporting what I do.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2012)

CraigC said:


> They use a lot of peanut oil in Spain or Italy?



They actually do a lot of frying in blended olive and rape seed(canola) oil. Also, particularly in Spain, actual fat, rendered fat. So. Darn. Good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> Margi, one of my favorites, I make mine the very same way. Also use to go to Little Italy in Manhatten all the time for the fresh seafood and pasta, I now live in Montana, but I visited NJ & NY last March and Little Italy was my first stop! Wow , things have changed there , seems to get smaller and smaller. Its just not the same,sorry to say.



What?  No little Italy in Manhattan, MT?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 7, 2012)

*Calamari in Spain, Italia and Greece*

In the Mediterranean, we fry all with a standard olive oil from Brands Carbonell or La Española available in The USA ... Not extra virgin.

Get the oil very hot, u shall see a slight spark ( chip sa ) ... then toss them in frying pan ... 

Yes, Historic Foodie is correct, do NOT overfry or the calamari shall be rubbery -- yuk-o ... Tender sweet squid, 20 seconds to 30 seconds at most in frying stage.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 7, 2012)

*Peanut Oil does not exist in Mediterranean !*

We only use Olive Oil in the Mediterranean. 

The Chinese, only Saint James, know what they use here ... however, peanut oil is a rarity here.
Chinese cuisine in Madrid, is not highly recommended. It is alot better in Barcelona. 

There are uncountable olive oils of varying olive varieties and grades. We normally use a standard olive oil verses Extra Virgin for frying squid, in Italy, Greece and Spain as well as Turkey and France -- we are olive producing ---


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> I'm in neither of those places, Craig. Just reporting what I do.


 
Sorry, thought you were replying to my question to the OP. I can see that a notable taste difference would occur from the choice in oil used.

Craig


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sure that's true to a certain degree, Craig. But I wonder how significant it would be in this case, considering the high temperature of the oil, and the short amount of time the squid is in it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 7, 2012)

*Rape in Spanish is Monkfish / Angler fish in English*

@ Tat Rat,

In referring to Spanish oil, I believe it might have been you --- that stated There is an oil called Rape.

RAPE in Spanish translates to Monkfish or anglerfish in English.

Spain is an olive oil producer and though there are other oils used in the canning for export industry, the foreigners who are accustomed to other product availability or for export --- however, predominately we only use olive oil and there are uncountable types for each need, salads, fruits, dressings, sauté, deep fry, roasts and thousands of olive varieties as well. 
Greece, Turkey, Italia and France are also large olive oil producers.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Tat Rat,
> 
> In referring to Spanish oil, I believe it might have been you --- that stated There is an oil called Rape.
> 
> ...



Rapeseed/canola.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> I'm sure that's true to a certain degree, Craig. But I wonder how significant it would be in this case, considering the high temperature of the oil, and the short amount of time the squid is in it.


 
You can wonder, I'm going with the olive oil!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 7, 2012)

i'm not doubting you margi, but i would think many mediterranean people would use grapeseed oil for frying, so as not impart any flavour to the delicate squid. good quality regular olive oil often has a strong flavour.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i'm not doubting you margi, but i would think many mediterranean people would use grapeseed oil for frying, so as not impart any flavour to the delicate squid. good quality regular olive oil often has a strong flavour.



exactly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think if you grow up using different shades of olive oil you don't notice the strong flavor.  Dad always used olive oil, it wasn't until I moved out on my own and began using vegetable oil (it was cheaper) that I even noticed my baked goods had an olive oil flavor.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 8, 2012)

*@ Princess Fiona: Manhattan´s Little Italy*

Good Afternoon, 

During my last trip to New York City, in April 2010, I had noticed that numerous American Italians had either migrated to other neighborhoods and / or had relocated for professional reasons. 

I had a long chat with the owner of an Italian Trattoria who knew my dad and mom, and he had told me that many new generation Italian Americans preferred " the house and backyard suburban lifestyle " and thus, they have moved on. ( note: several new generation Italian Americans ). 

I encountered, Mott Street to be even more Chinese and Chinese American and have inched their way into the zones up until West Houston, Prince, Spring, La Guardia Place  ... However, Bleeker is still pretty much the same as it had always been, with blue bars and pubs. Mac Dougal and Bleeker still houses many of the old family traditional Italian Trattorias. 
My favourite Grand Street Deli, still carries my pecorino / ewe milk fiore sardo cheese. 

My Italian grandmom Margherite had lived on Thompson between Prince and Spring ... and there are many tiny restaurants located there now and a couple of Italian food retailers, however, many of the old timers are now gone, including Al Pacino´s Dad and my dad ( aged 94 ), neighbors; and unfortunately; I had gone to N.Y.C. for his funeral and it was quite a not a pleasant stay by any means. Lots of relief yet, still quite emotional. 

Margi Cintrano


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What? No little Italy in Manhattan, MT?


 

Not in Manhattan, MT But in Whitehall, MT : My house! LOL


----------



## buckytom (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks andy, lp, and alix. he lives and breathes hockey... until fishing season starts. 

margi, for most of my life, little italy in nyc has been getting smaller and smaller as asians - primarily chinese - moved in. the italian "neighborhood" is down to just a section of grand and mott streets now.

interestingly enough,  the asian community that took over is starting to shrink, being taken over by other ethnic groups like middle easterners, and it's also gentrifying, being taken over by yuppies. it's funny to hear the local chinese leaders and community boards complain about it


----------



## Addie (Feb 8, 2012)

You see the same thing happening in neighborhoods across America. Our North End was Irish and then became Little Italy. Then the Yuppies began buy condos as the old timers were dying off. The kids had moved out to suburbia and didn't want to come back into the city. Now the Asians are buying condos there. 

In the surrounding neighborhoods of Boston proper, you see Latinos moving in and replacing the Italians, Blacks, Irish, etc. We are also getting a lot of people from the Baltic countries of Europe. As the Latinos move out to suburbia, these folks will be replacing them. Our local newspaper prints the real estate sales for each week. You see more and more, the seller is Italian and the buyer is a Latino. And every so often you see the seller is Latino and the buy a Baltic native. Neighborhoods constantly evolve and change.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> Not in Manhattan, MT But in Whitehall, MT : My house! LOL




Oh, Oh!!!  Now I know someone in pork central or is that Central Pork...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 11, 2012)

*@ Craig:  Calamar, Calamari, Encornet & Lula*

Good Afternoon Craig,

Calamar ( In Spanish), Calamari ( Italian ), Encornet ( French ) and Lula in Portuguese or the " Loligo Vulgaris Breed ( of Squid )  " in the Iberian waters, possess 10 tentacles, appearing like arms, extending from its´ facial structure, beneath its eyes ... 

Your question was, what about tentacles and can they be eaten ?

These Puntillas, the " slim pointy arms " or tentacles used to catch fish for eating purposes and defense ( when thinking of tentacles we normally think of an octopus´  thick outer layer of skin possessing tentacles ), yes, can be sliced and fried if wished. 

Do note, they are very fine, as the average length of a squid in Portuguese Atlantic and south western Spain are 40 centimetres; baby squid at 25 cm and large adult squid at 70 cm. 

Thanks for feedback.   

 M.C.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 11, 2012)

Even when making squid other ways I often fry the tenticles and use them as a garnish.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 11, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Afternoon Craig,
> 
> Calamar ( In Spanish), Calamari ( Italian ), Encornet ( French ) and Lula in Portuguese or the " Loligo Vulgaris Breed ( of Squid ) " in the Iberian waters, possess 10 tentacles, appearing like arms, extending from its´ facial structure, beneath its eyes ...
> 
> ...


 
No, I was not asking if the tentacles can be eaten, as I said, they are the best part. As you have suggested to others, re-read my post. The rest reminds me of high school marine biology class. Thanks for the flash back!

Craig


----------

